# "Gelbes Riff - Reloaded" Boardietour auf die MS Thailand



## JapanRot (1. April 2005)

Na gut Leute.

Dann will ich mich mal aufopfern und mich zumindest um die Moderation
des Threads kümmern. Jörg, könntest du es bitte wieder hochsetzen ? Dankeschön.

Wie schon angesprochen, möchten wir gerne nach dem großen Erfolg der ersten Riff Tour eine zweite Tour zum gelben Riff organisieren.
Ich schmeisse jetzt einfach mal eines der freien Daten in die Runde und schaue was passiert.

*Und hier wieder ein paar Fakten​**----------------------------------------*​
Datum der Tour: * 01.08.2005 - 02.08.2005 (Montag-Dienstag)*
                       Wir fahren morgens am 01.08. raus auf´s Riff und auf
                       die Wracks und bleiben soweit das Wetter es zulässt über
                       Nacht auf dem Wasser. Am 02.08. steuern wir dann wieder
                       irgendwann den Heimathafen an und die Tour endet.

Das Schiff: Die MS Thailand fährt von Hanstholm ( http://www.ms-thailand.dk )

Wer:                 Wie planen mit 20 Boardies

Übernachtet wird natürlich auf dem Schiff, somit verfällt der Preis für eine Jugendherberge o.ä.

Kosten: *217 EUR für die komplette Tour (2 Tage auf See)*
Dazu kommen natürlich wieder Sprit & Verpflegung sowie ein Angelschein für die dänischen Gewässer






Unser Schiff​




Unser Fang  |supergri​
*Interessenten Liste*  #6 

(01) JapanRot
(02) Fairlay
(03) haukep
(04) astacus
(05) hayabusa
(06) Symphy
(07) Blauortsand
(08) AudiGott1984
(09) AudiGott1984´s Schwiegervater
(10) Bulli
(11) Happy
(12) Norman
(13) Louis
(14) Andre
(15) Simon
(16) Hardi
(17) Bruce
(18) Reppi
(19) woodstock69
(20)


----------



## Meeres_Angler (1. April 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff - Reloaded" Boardietour auf die MS Thailand*

hallo
also wirklich ein geiles bild.
ich würde gerne mit aber leider fahre ich schon mit meiner besseren hälfte schon zu der zeit eine woche zum angeln.
aber beim nachsten mal würde ich gerne mit fahren.
mfg
meeres_angler
ps.ich wünsche euch viel petri heil.


----------



## Fairlay (1. April 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff - Reloaded" Boardietour auf die MS Thailand*

Hier Ich!!!!!


----------



## Louis (1. April 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff - Reloaded" Boardietour auf die MS Thailand*

Muss das noch terminlich klären, aber sehr wahrscheinlich ich mit Neffe. (Also zwei Personen)

Louis


----------



## JapanRot (1. April 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff - Reloaded" Boardietour auf die MS Thailand*

Aufgenommen  #6 

Thomas,schick mir doch mal bitte die eMail Adresse vom Bruce, ja ?
Wollte mal was wegen der Ferienhütte anfragen. Danke


----------



## haukep (1. April 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff - Reloaded" Boardietour auf die MS Thailand*

Na auf jeden Fall gehe ich da mit auf die Liste


----------



## astacus (1. April 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff - Reloaded" Boardietour auf die MS Thailand*

Hallo Japanrot,

setzt mich bitte auf die Liste.

Viele Grüße
Astacus


----------



## Fairlay (1. April 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff - Reloaded" Boardietour auf die MS Thailand*

Die Rumpftruppe scheint sich aus Restbeständen :q der 1. MS Mille Tour zusammen zu setzen


----------



## haukep (1. April 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff - Reloaded" Boardietour auf die MS Thailand*

Das sehe ich auch so...mal sehen wer noch alles so mit dazukommt


----------



## Hayabusa (1. April 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff - Reloaded" Boardietour auf die MS Thailand*

bin diesmal mit dabei


----------



## JapanRot (1. April 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff - Reloaded" Boardietour auf die MS Thailand*



			
				Fairlay schrieb:
			
		

> Die Rumpftruppe scheint sich aus Restbeständen :q der 1. MS Mille Tour zusammen zu setzen



Und das war nicht die unlustigste Truppe.  :q  :q  :q 
Wäre geil wenn alle wieder dabei wären


Hi Olaf, sehr gut...sonst gäb´s auch ein paar Ohrlaschen ;-) hi hi


----------



## Fairlay (1. April 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff - Reloaded" Boardietour auf die MS Thailand*

Maik den roten Fisch da auf unserem Fangfoto hätte ich aber wieder reingeschmissen, der ist untermassig


----------



## haukep (1. April 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff - Reloaded" Boardietour auf die MS Thailand*

Und er guckt auch ganz doof


----------



## JapanRot (1. April 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff - Reloaded" Boardietour auf die MS Thailand*

das bin ich doch gar nicht jungs


----------



## haukep (1. April 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff - Reloaded" Boardietour auf die MS Thailand*

Sagen wir ja auch gar nicht


----------



## symphy (1. April 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff - Reloaded" Boardietour auf die MS Thailand*

@maik,

bin natürlich auch dabei ich lass mir den spaß mit der resttruppe nicht entgehen ,war ober geil vorallem die nächtlichen gespräche (insider).

gruß martin#6 

klasse mail finde es ja geil das du es wieder in die hand nimmst
|supergri :m #6  

gruß martin


----------



## Blauortsand (1. April 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff - Reloaded" Boardietour auf die MS Thailand*

Dabei!!!


----------



## AudiGott1984 (2. April 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff - Reloaded" Boardietour auf die MS Thailand*

So Jungs da ich ja auf die Mille nicht mit konnte bin ich jetzt dabei ! 

Ich bitte drum das man mich und meinen Schwiegervater auf die Liste setzt !




MfG Maik


----------



## Bulli (2. April 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff - Reloaded" Boardietour auf die MS Thailand*

Ich und Vatti (Happy) auch bitte:q 


Gruß Björn


----------



## steveweb (2. April 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff - Reloaded" Boardietour auf die MS Thailand*

Hallo,

kann mich vielleicht jemand aus Frankfurt (Main) - Gießen mitnehmen?
Ich würde natürlich Spritgeld zahlen.
Dann wäre ich dabei.

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## Bulli (2. April 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff - Reloaded" Boardietour auf die MS Thailand*



			
				AudiGott1984 schrieb:
			
		

> So Jungs da ich ja auf die Mille nicht mit konnte bin ich jetzt dabei !
> 
> Ich bitte drum das man mich und meinen Schwiegervater auf die Liste setzt !
> 
> ...


 
Japan Maik du hast den Schwiegervater von Maik vergessen auf die Liste zu setzen.#4 
Und mein Vatti hat sich jetzt auch im Board angemeldet er heißt Happy:m 



Gruß Björn


----------



## JapanRot (2. April 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff - Reloaded" Boardietour auf die MS Thailand*

Danke Björn, hab´s überlesen und jetzt abgeändert

Sollen wir dann wieder zu dritt da hochdüsen ? bin ja zu der Zeit bei euch um die Ecke

Klaus ( Happy ) Willkommen im Board !!!


----------



## Bulli (2. April 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff - Reloaded" Boardietour auf die MS Thailand*

weiß noch nicht mit welchem Auto wir fahren aber denke schon das wir das machen können |supergri muß das aber noch genau mit Vatti klären aber gehe davon aus das es klar geht:q 
wird bestimmt wieder lustig werden#6


----------



## symphy (2. April 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff - Reloaded" Boardietour auf die MS Thailand*

@bulli,

hallo ,
wollte mal fragen was nun mit meiner rute ist ??
dennis sagte mir das sie in irgendeinem auto vergessen wurde ,könntest du dich bitte mal drum kümmern das die rute nicht wegkomt ,#6 |supergri 

gruß martin


----------



## Bulli (2. April 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff - Reloaded" Boardietour auf die MS Thailand*



			
				symphy schrieb:
			
		

> @bulli,
> 
> hallo ,
> wollte mal fragen was nun mit meiner rute ist ??
> ...


 
hatte sie in dem auto von meiner perle vergessen 
jetzt steht sie hier warm und trocken neben mir 
kommt schon nicht wech 


gruß björn


----------



## Bulli (3. April 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff - Reloaded" Boardietour auf die MS Thailand*

wieso kann ich die seite von der thailand nicht auf deutsch sehen|kopfkrat  könnt ihr das |kopfkrat 


gruß björn


----------



## haukep (3. April 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff - Reloaded" Boardietour auf die MS Thailand*

Geile Sache, wie sich das hier entwickelt und toll, dass soviele von den "alten" wieder mit dabei sind, das wird bestimmt wieder eine Hammertruppe 

@Denise: Wollen wir wieder zusammen fahren?


----------



## Sylverpasi (3. April 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff - Reloaded" Boardietour auf die MS Thailand*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Geile Sache, wie sich das hier entwickelt und toll, dass soviele von den "alten" wieder mit dabei sind, das wird bestimmt wieder eine Hammertruppe
> 
> @Denise: Wollen wir wieder zusammen fahren?



Du ich werd mir meine Fische dieses Mal lieber aus Norge holen. Deswegen kann ich nicht dabei sein, aber nächstes Mal bestimmt!

@Bulli..... Happy find ich gut  :q  :q  :q


----------



## haukep (3. April 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff - Reloaded" Boardietour auf die MS Thailand*

O man, das ist ja schade....

Bulli: Kann ich bei euch mitfahren?


----------



## Bulli (3. April 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff - Reloaded" Boardietour auf die MS Thailand*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> O man, das ist ja schade....
> 
> Bulli: Kann ich bei euch mitfahren?


 

nö auto schon voll maik fährt doch bei uns mit

fahr doch mit martin zusammen#6 

gruß björn


----------



## haukep (3. April 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff - Reloaded" Boardietour auf die MS Thailand*

mhh, nagut, ich habe ihm gerade mal icq geschrieben...


----------



## symphy (4. April 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff - Reloaded" Boardietour auf die MS Thailand*

@haukep,


habe den icq schon lange nicht mehr.
ich fahre mit norman den der wird auch mitkommen !!!

er fährt selber, denke ist noch ein plätzchen frei werden mal sehen was er so sagt.

von daher an maik bitte norman mit auf die list setzten.

gruß martin


----------



## Fairlay (4. April 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff - Reloaded" Boardietour auf die MS Thailand*

Lasst uns mal den guten Dennis beim Wahlgang unterstützen :q  :q 
Dennis for Boardferkel  #6


----------



## Sylverpasi (4. April 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff - Reloaded" Boardietour auf die MS Thailand*

JAJA vielen Dank Thomas! Ihr macht das schon..... #d  :q  #h


----------



## Fairlay (4. April 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff - Reloaded" Boardietour auf die MS Thailand*

Dennis ich konnte einfach nicht anders


----------



## Sylverpasi (4. April 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff - Reloaded" Boardietour auf die MS Thailand*

JaJa Thomas. Ich bin schon wieder nom....Ich hab doch nichts böses gewollt!!!


----------



## Fairlay (4. April 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff - Reloaded" Boardietour auf die MS Thailand*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab doch nichts böses gewollt!!!


Ich doch auch nicht


----------



## Louis (4. April 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff - Reloaded" Boardietour auf die MS Thailand*

Ich melde drei Leute an.

Louis
Andre 
Simon

Andre kennt ihr. Simon ist mein Patenkind/Neffe. Keine Angst, ist zwischenzeitlich größer als ich, also keine Kindertour, oder so. Und derbe Sprüche kann er auch ab. Außerdem ist es ja nicht schlecht, wenn einer dabei ist, der Das geraffel trägt, das Boot schrubbt, die Fische versorgt, etc. :q 

Louis


----------



## Bulli (4. April 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff - Reloaded" Boardietour auf die MS Thailand*

nur noch 5 plätze frei :q 


gruß björn


----------



## Hardi (4. April 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff - Reloaded" Boardietour auf die MS Thailand*

Ich melde mich hiermit an. 
Eine Wracktour ist genau das richtige um die alte Schnur von den Mutis zu entfernen.
Gruss Thomas


----------



## Bulli (4. April 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff - Reloaded" Boardietour auf die MS Thailand*



			
				bulli schrieb:
			
		

> nur noch 5 plätze frei :q
> 
> 
> gruß björn


 



nur noch 4 plätze:q :q 

gruß björn


----------



## Fairlay (4. April 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff - Reloaded" Boardietour auf die MS Thailand*

Lngsam bekomme ich etwas Panik! Mein eingeplanter Mitfahrer kann noch nicht zusagen. Sollten dann alle Plätze vergeben sein werde ich wohl abspringen müssen, da ich die Tour nicht allein machen will. 
Also hoffen wir mal das er schnell zusagen kann.


----------



## astacus (4. April 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff - Reloaded" Boardietour auf die MS Thailand*



			
				Fairlay schrieb:
			
		

> Lngsam bekomme ich etwas Panik! Mein eingeplanter Mitfahrer kann noch nicht zusagen. Sollten dann alle Plätze vergeben sein werde ich wohl abspringen müssen, da ich die Tour nicht allein machen will.
> Also hoffen wir mal das er schnell zusagen kann.


 
Ist Dir der Weg aus W-Burg zu weit? ich könnte Dich ab HH mitnehmen.

Viele Grüße
Astacus


----------



## Fairlay (4. April 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff - Reloaded" Boardietour auf die MS Thailand*



			
				astacus schrieb:
			
		

> Ist Dir der Weg aus W-Burg zu weit? ich könnte Dich ab HH mitnehmen.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Astacus


Das wäre schon mal eine Option! :q  Danke  :m .... 800 Km allein muss ich mir nicht antun. #d


----------



## Hardi (4. April 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff - Reloaded" Boardietour auf die MS Thailand*

Würde mich gerne wegen Fahrgemeinschaft nach Hantsholm kurzschließen, komme aus der Nähe von Bad Oldesloe und habe 'ne Menge Gepäck dabei, alternativ 'nen Kombi mit Platz. Ich würde es aber vorziehen mich nach einer Zweitagestur im Seemannsheim Hantsholm zu erholen/auszupennen um dann am Mittwoch 'gen Heim zu fahren. 

Gruss Thomas


----------



## astacus (4. April 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff - Reloaded" Boardietour auf die MS Thailand*



			
				Fairlay schrieb:
			
		

> Das wäre schon mal eine Option! :q Danke :m .... 800 Km allein muss ich mir nicht antun. #d


 
Das ist bei mir genauso. Ich habe einen T4 TDI. Platz ist also genügend da.
Ich würde sofort nach der Tour zurück fahren. Bei meheren Fahrern ist wechseln ja auch kein Problem.

Viele Grüße
Astacus


----------



## Bulli (4. April 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff - Reloaded" Boardietour auf die MS Thailand*

Maik #h 

Wir würden es auch vorziehen uns nach einer Zweitagestur im Seemannsheim Hantsholm zu erholen/auszupennen und dann am Mittwoch wieder zurück fahren. 
Ist doch kein Problem für dich oder|kopfkrat 


MfG Björn


----------



## JapanRot (4. April 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff - Reloaded" Boardietour auf die MS Thailand*



			
				bulli schrieb:
			
		

> Maik #h
> 
> Wir würden es auch vorziehen uns nach einer Zweitagestur im Seemannsheim Hantsholm zu erholen/auszupennen und dann am Mittwoch wieder zurück fahren.
> Ist doch kein Problem für dich oder|kopfkrat
> ...



Mit euch schlafe ich überall  :q  :q


----------



## haukep (4. April 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff - Reloaded" Boardietour auf die MS Thailand*



			
				JapanRot schrieb:
			
		

> Mit euch schlafe ich überall  :q  :q




Das wissen wir doch...


----------



## oh-nemo (4. April 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff - Reloaded" Boardietour auf die MS Thailand*

@Japanrot hast Du meine PN gelesen?
Ich würde mich mal über eine Antwort freuen


----------



## haukep (4. April 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff - Reloaded" Boardietour auf die MS Thailand*

@Jörg: Bist Du diesmal dabei?


----------



## Fairlay (4. April 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff - Reloaded" Boardietour auf die MS Thailand*

Ich melde Bruce mit an:q :q :q


----------



## Bulli (4. April 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff - Reloaded" Boardietour auf die MS Thailand*



			
				bulli schrieb:
			
		

> nur noch 4 plätze:q :q
> 
> gruß björn


 


nur noch 3 plätze|supergri |supergri |supergri 


gruß björn


----------



## Louis (5. April 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff - Reloaded" Boardietour auf die MS Thailand*

Auch wenn noch drei Plätze frei sind. Wir sollten verbindlich buchen. Wer steht mit Skip Hansen in Kontakt und kann das regeln? Bitte uach gliech die Frage der Anzahlung klären.

Was die Verpflegung an Board betrifft. Bevor jeder ne Kühlbox mitschleppt, sollten wir uns abstimmen. Das spart Platz. Aber dafür haben wir noch Zeit.

Gruß


Louis

PS.: Diesmal sollten wir wirkich nen Campingkocher samt Topf dabei haben. Etwas warmes braucht der MEnsch #6


----------



## oh-nemo (5. April 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff - Reloaded" Boardietour auf die MS Thailand*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> @Jörg: Bist Du diesmal dabei?


Hi Hauke #h
Der Termin fällt zwar genau in meinen Urlaub,da ich aber mit meiner Family dann unterwegs bin wirds wohl eher nix :q 

@JapanRot #h Bitte melde Dich doch mal (wegen meiner Anzahlung für die Rifftour)


----------



## oh-nemo (5. April 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff - Reloaded" Boardietour auf die MS Thailand*

Moin Junx #h
JapanRot hat mir grad geantwortet,nochmals vielen Dank Maik.
So,da ich die Anzahlung der 42,- €uronen nicht zurückbekomme,fühlt Euch von mir wenigstens ein büschen "eingeladen".
Viel Spaß bei Euren näxten Touren.


----------



## Gra Frede (5. April 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff - Reloaded" Boardietour auf die MS Thailand*

Hallo Boardies,

diesmal muß ich passen.Beim ersten Törn war ich ja auch nur durch Glück und Spucke mit dabei. Diesmal paßt es zeitlich nicht. Auf jeden Fall holt Jelle für mich die Kartoffeln äääähhhhh Fische aus dem Feuer äääähhhh Wasser.





Fishing is life

Rest just details #6


----------



## Bulli (5. April 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff - Reloaded" Boardietour auf die MS Thailand*



			
				Louis schrieb:
			
		

> Auch wenn noch drei Plätze frei sind. Wir sollten verbindlich buchen. Wer steht mit Skip Hansen in Kontakt und kann das regeln? Bitte uach gliech die Frage der Anzahlung klären.
> 
> Was die Verpflegung an Board betrifft. Bevor jeder ne Kühlbox mitschleppt, sollten wir uns abstimmen. Das spart Platz. Aber dafür haben wir noch Zeit.
> 
> ...


 


ja wer bucht denn nun die tour|kopfkrat 
maik machst du das:q 


gruß björn


----------



## Sylverpasi (5. April 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff - Reloaded" Boardietour auf die MS Thailand*

Hast Du vorhin nicht zu mir gesagt, dass Du das machen würdest, wenn sich keiner bereit erklärt .....  :q  :q  #h  #6


----------



## Bulli (5. April 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff - Reloaded" Boardietour auf die MS Thailand*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Hast Du vorhin nicht zu mir gesagt, dass Du das machen würdest, wenn sich keiner bereit erklärt ..... :q :q #h #6


 

ich habe doch keine zeit|evil: #d :q


----------



## haukep (5. April 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff - Reloaded" Boardietour auf die MS Thailand*

Ausreden gelten nicht Burner


----------



## JapanRot (6. April 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff - Reloaded" Boardietour auf die MS Thailand*

ne ne Jungs... alle ganz heiss aber keiner will die Verantwortung übernehmen.
Also los...das letzte mal habe ich mich um diese Angelegenheit gekümmert. Diesmal moderiere ich nur....ich denke das ist nur fair.

Ist doch ganz einfach. Mit Kpt. sprechen. Schiff buchen und dann den kompletten Preis auf´s Konto überweisen lassen. Na dann ma´ tau


----------



## haukep (7. April 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff - Reloaded" Boardietour auf die MS Thailand*

Geil, und plötzlich wird es hier schweigsam


----------



## Fairlay (7. April 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff - Reloaded" Boardietour auf die MS Thailand*

Ich hab ja gesagt, ich unterstütze gern. Bin aber zu eingespannt um das hier allein zu machen, da ich nicht ständig präsent sein kann.


----------



## Louis (7. April 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff - Reloaded" Boardietour auf die MS Thailand*

Ich würde die Organisation der Verpflegung übernehmen. Den Skipper sollte jemand ansprehen, den er persönlich kennt. Das wirkt sich positiv auf die Konditionen wie Anzahlung, Termin, Ausfahrt, Fanggebiet, Zielfisch, Angelmethode etc. aus. 

Gruß


Louis

PS. Bei einer Mehrtagestour mit Übernachtung an Board entfällt latürnich die Notwendigkeit einer Übernachtung in der JHB, oder so.


----------



## Fairlay (8. April 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff - Reloaded" Boardietour auf die MS Thailand*

Jungs, bevor es untergeht.... ich bin erst am 25.4. wieder in dt. zwischen durch werd ich ein paar Filets baden gehn. Also nicht wundern wenn ich mich nicht mehr melde.
Offizielle Abmeldung folgt selbstverständlich noch


----------



## woodstock69 (8. April 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff - Reloaded" Boardietour auf die MS Thailand*

Ich möchte auch gerne mitkommen.   :m


----------



## haukep (8. April 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff - Reloaded" Boardietour auf die MS Thailand*



			
				woodstock69 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich möchte auch gerne mitkommen.   :m




Och, das könnte ich mir auch schon vorstellen


----------



## haukep (10. April 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff - Reloaded" Boardietour auf die MS Thailand*

Wie jetzt, nix los mehr hier!? Was geht denn ab!


----------



## AudiGott1984 (10. April 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff - Reloaded" Boardietour auf die MS Thailand*

Ich seh schon das das wohl nichts wird mit unserer Tour ! Ich hab mir extra schon ne schöne Multi gekauft !!



Hat denn keiner Lust die Orga zu übernehmen ?? Hauke du bist doch firm in Sachen Verkaufsgespräche usw !!

Wäre cool wenn sich jemand erbamen würde sonst wird das wohl nichts !!



MfG Maik


----------



## Sylverpasi (11. April 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff - Reloaded" Boardietour auf die MS Thailand*

Dass Du immer so pessimistisch sein musst  #d ......  :q  #h


----------



## Reppi (11. April 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff - Reloaded" Boardietour auf die MS Thailand*

@JR
Wieso steht mein Name nicht auf der Liste ??
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Fairlay (11. April 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff - Reloaded" Boardietour auf die MS Thailand*

So Männer..... ich pack jetzt noch mein Auto, dann gehts ab gen Norge #h

By the Way Audi Gott.....das wird schon#6 Die Truppe ist Klasse und wir fahren, da bin ich mir 100 % sihcer bei den Jungs :q :q :q


----------



## symphy (11. April 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff - Reloaded" Boardietour auf die MS Thailand*

@fairlay,

genieß die zeit da oben und fang dich satt mit den ganz dicken drummern :q 

wünsche dir einen angenehmen aufenthalt und durchgehend krumme ruten.
gruß martin


----------



## Bulli (11. April 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff - Reloaded" Boardietour auf die MS Thailand*



			
				woodstock69 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich möchte auch gerne mitkommen.  :m


 

Maik auch bitte auf die Liste #4 und dann fehlt nur noch Einer|jump:


----------



## Bulli (11. April 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff - Reloaded" Boardietour auf die MS Thailand*



			
				AudiGott1984 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich seh schon das das wohl nichts wird mit unserer Tour ! Ich hab mir extra schon ne schöne Multi gekauft !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Ja hauke mach du das doch #6 
du hast doch schon erfahrung mit sowas :q 
das mit dem *Surfcasting auf der Wiese* hat doch auch super geklappt :q


----------



## haukep (11. April 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff - Reloaded" Boardietour auf die MS Thailand*



			
				symphy schrieb:
			
		

> @fairlay,
> 
> genieß die zeit da oben und fang dich satt mit den ganz dicken *drummern * :q
> 
> ...




Ich stell´mir das gerade vor, wie er da einen fetten Schlagzeuger nach dem anderen hochzieht und filetiert  :q  :q  :q  :q


----------



## haukep (11. April 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff - Reloaded" Boardietour auf die MS Thailand*



			
				bulli schrieb:
			
		

> Ja hauke mach du das doch #6
> du hast doch schon erfahrung mit sowas :q
> das mit dem *Surfcasting auf der Wiese* hat doch auch super geklappt :q




Du alter Abwälzer


----------



## JapanRot (11. April 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff - Reloaded" Boardietour auf die MS Thailand*

na gut...einer muss es ja machen...

aber nicht ICH ...muhahahahaha


----------



## haukep (12. April 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff - Reloaded" Boardietour auf die MS Thailand*

Aber Du hast doch die Erfahrung


----------



## astacus (12. April 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff - Reloaded" Boardietour auf die MS Thailand*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Aber Du hast doch die Erfahrung


 
....genau. Aber mal im Ernst. Wie wäre es mit einer Organisationsentschädigung?

Viele Grüße
Astacus


----------



## AudiGott1984 (12. April 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff - Reloaded" Boardietour auf die MS Thailand*

Der würde ich auch zustimmen ! Der jenige der es macht bekommt nen Präsentkorb als Dankeschön oder wir laden ihn zum essen ein !!

Aber langsam wird es Zeit für ne Entscheidung !

Mir scheint als wenn hier auch keiner mehr schreibt weil jeder angst hat als Organisator nominiert zu werden !!


Mein Favourit ist und bleibt Hauke !! Ich würde ihm auch zur Seite stehen ! 
Das Surfcasting hat er ja bestens gemeistert !!



MfG Maik


----------



## symphy (12. April 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff - Reloaded" Boardietour auf die MS Thailand*

los komm hauke ,ich weiß das du der richtige für so ne sache bist ........#6 


da du mit menschen zu tun hast ist es für dich ein leichtes alles unter einen hut zu kriegen und audi steht dir zur seite und dann kann nichts mehr schief gehen .

gruß martin


----------



## astacus (13. April 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff - Reloaded" Boardietour auf die MS Thailand*



			
				symphy schrieb:
			
		

> los komm...


.#6 


JapanRot..........................................

Die Orga von JapanRot war super. Trotz dem Digi-Gejammer (wo bist du) ist alles glatt gelaufen. Ich eröffne hier mit mal den Präsentkorb für JapanRot (*oder jedem anderem Organisator*):

Astacus: 1x Stab-Pliker (300-500g (Deisgn-Überraschung)) 

Viele Grüße
Astacus

Astacus: 1x Stab-Pliker (300-500g (Deisgn-Überraschung))


----------



## haukep (13. April 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff - Reloaded" Boardietour auf die MS Thailand*

Ich habe heute keine Zeit, aber morgen werde ich das mal erunieren...

Aber das ist keine Zusage, ich werde mir morgen nur mal einen Überblick verschaffen... ich melde mich dann!


----------



## symphy (13. April 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff - Reloaded" Boardietour auf die MS Thailand*

Von mir gibt es dann mal zwei packete gummimakks in japan rot .

Vieleicht macht es ja norman mal sehen der muß erst mal auf den tread stoßen #6 

Gruß Martin 
So als riff anfänger könnte da einiges zusammen kommen .

Also lasst euch nicht lumpen jungs 
gruß martin|wavey:


----------



## JapanRot (14. April 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff - Reloaded" Boardietour auf die MS Thailand*

ich leg´ 2 schwere Naturködersysteme in den Korb.


----------



## JapanRot (14. April 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff - Reloaded" Boardietour auf die MS Thailand*

mensch martin du sack...du bist ja samstag schon wieder "oben"

ne ne ne....


----------



## Sylverpasi (14. April 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff - Reloaded" Boardietour auf die MS Thailand*

Martin ich wünsch Dir stets krumme Knüppel und dicke Dinger!!!! #6 Komm heil wieder!!!


----------



## symphy (14. April 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff - Reloaded" Boardietour auf die MS Thailand*

Da habt ihr ja gut aufgepasst Leute #6 


Genau fahre morgen lossssssssssssss,juhuuuuuuuuuuuu#6 

Norman konnte ich noch überreden mit zu kommen steve hat noch mal ne usnahme gemacht und ihn mit auf die liste gesetzt,kriegt auch lakritze ,weiß er aber noch nicht 

ich werde mal berichten was so ging am riff .

Gruß Martin


----------



## JapanRot (14. April 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff - Reloaded" Boardietour auf die MS Thailand*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Martin ich wünsch Dir stets krumme Knüppel...



Aua aua aua


----------



## Sylverpasi (14. April 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff - Reloaded" Boardietour auf die MS Thailand*



			
				JapanRot schrieb:
			
		

> Aua aua aua



Was ist denn jetzt schon wieder??? ;+  #c


----------



## symphy (14. April 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff - Reloaded" Boardietour auf die MS Thailand*

Lööööööööölllllllllllllllllll#6


----------



## Hendrik (14. April 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff - Reloaded" Boardietour auf die MS Thailand*

..... :q  :q  :q  :q 
Martin - wünsche Dir viel Spaß, dicke Fische und einen Tick weniger Seegang als auf der Mille-Tour - Tight Lines!!   :m


----------



## symphy (14. April 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff - Reloaded" Boardietour auf die MS Thailand*

Danke Henne !

Habe eben mit Steve gesprochen ,er sagt das der Köhler da ist ,wird viel sandaal und kleine heringe gehakt und die köhler den hinterher ,also auf guttest wetter hoffen .

ich werde berichten ,was ging .

gruß martin|wavey:


----------



## Reppi (15. April 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff - Reloaded" Boardietour auf die MS Thailand*

Habe die Bilders vom der letzten Tour gerettet......
Wenn noch Interesse besteht, mache ich morgen mal einen neuen Threat auf,oder ??
Gruß Uwe


----------



## JapanRot (15. April 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff - Reloaded" Boardietour auf die MS Thailand*

auf jeeeeeden Fall Uwe

gruss
maik


----------



## symphy (15. April 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff - Reloaded" Boardietour auf die MS Thailand*

so mädels ,

ich melde mich ab fahre um 6 los gen dk.
@maik
werde dir mal sms schicken wenn dazu komme ,denke schon geile idee ..........:m 

also bis sonntag oder montag .......
gruß martin


----------



## Bulli (15. April 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff - Reloaded" Boardietour auf die MS Thailand*



			
				symphy schrieb:
			
		

> so mädels ,
> 
> ich melde mich ab fahre um 6 los gen dk.
> @maik
> ...


 


viel glück da oben #6 

hast du plaster mit oder ist kein wind


----------



## JapanRot (15. April 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff - Reloaded" Boardietour auf die MS Thailand*

so...ich starte dann mal den Livebericht von Symphy der gerade mal wieder auf dem Weg zu Steve auf die MS Mille ist.

Um 19.39 Uhr kam folgende SMS von meinem "Kotzkompanen"

Hi Maik, sind gerade an der dänischen Grenze. Wetter ist hier noch gut. Steve sagt Wind wird 3-4. Er will die Hälfte der Tour Wrackangeln und die andere Hälfte Küstenangeln auf den "roten Grund". Der Köhler ist auch schon so langsam am Riff angekommen. Die Jungs werden so gegen 1 Uhr am Schiff sein und dann im Auto bis um 4 schlafen. (Oder die suchen noch die "Crazy Lady"... Anmk. der Redaktion ;-)  ) Er meldet sich dann wieder wenn sie auf dem Schiff sind.


----------



## JapanRot (16. April 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff - Reloaded" Boardietour auf die MS Thailand*

Aha..was habe ich gesagt...um 00:26 Uhr kam folgende SMS:
Hi Maik. Sind im zweiten Pub angekommen.Sogar ne geile Disco. Aber nur mit zwei Schnitten.Werden mal den Vodka alle machen damit wir was im Magen haben. LOL


----------



## JapanRot (16. April 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff - Reloaded" Boardietour auf die MS Thailand*

08:17 Uhr:
Sind an der Küste. Kiste fast voll. Eher mittelmässige Fische bis 70 cm.
Eine Trilette hatte ich


----------



## JapanRot (16. April 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff - Reloaded" Boardietour auf die MS Thailand*

08:48 Uhr:
So, fahren jetzt ein paar Große an. Jetzt geht es auf 70m. Es lohnt sich sagt Steve.
Der Wind ist nicht so stark geworden wie wir angenommen haben. Die Körbe sind auf jeden Fall schonmal voll. Bis später. Martin


----------



## Hendrik (16. April 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff - Reloaded" Boardietour auf die MS Thailand*

...so langsam werde ich neugierig  :q  :q


----------



## JapanRot (16. April 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff - Reloaded" Boardietour auf die MS Thailand*

10:36 Uhr
Keine großen Fische. Der WInd hat zugenommen. Fahren wieder an die Küste. Keine Kotzerei diesmal nach der Club Tour. Es regnet etwas


----------



## Bulli (17. April 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff - Reloaded" Boardietour auf die MS Thailand*



			
				JapanRot schrieb:
			
		

> 10:36 Uhr
> Keine großen Fische. Der WInd hat zugenommen. Fahren wieder an die Küste. Keine Kotzerei diesmal nach der Club Tour. Es regnet etwas


 


ja und nun keine meldung mehr|kopfkrat ;+


----------



## Bulli (17. April 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff - Reloaded" Boardietour auf die MS Thailand*



			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> Habe die Bilders vom der letzten Tour gerettet......
> Wenn noch Interesse besteht, mache ich morgen mal einen neuen Threat auf,oder ??
> Gruß Uwe


 

Ja was ist denn nun mit den Bildern;+ 

lass uns doch nicht so lange warten


----------



## Sylverpasi (17. April 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff - Reloaded" Boardietour auf die MS Thailand*



			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> Habe die Bilders vom der letzten Tour gerettet......
> Wenn noch Interesse besteht, mache ich morgen mal einen neuen Threat auf,oder ??
> Gruß Uwe



Reppiman...Immer her mit den Bildern....... #h  #6


----------



## symphy (17. April 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff - Reloaded" Boardietour auf die MS Thailand*

hi jungs,

ihr konnten ja schon was erfahren was ging ,nach der letzten sms war mir wieder schlecht geworden zwar keine speierei aber für eine sms hatte ich kein kopf mehr .........#6 

als ich die ganzen fische filetieren wollte war es als ob mann zu sklaven arbeit gezwungen wird der wind hatte zugenommen und mir war auch schön schlecht ,und jeder fisch den ich verarbeitet habe war eine erleichterung für mich ,dann noch die haut runter und eintüten .alles sehr anstrengend wenn einem schlecht ist und man drüber nachdenken muß ob es gleich so weit ist ..............:v 

als ich fertig war habe ich noch etwas geangelt aber nur noch ein paar kleine holen .
im allgemeinen hatten wir so ne tour wie unsere zweite ,von köhler nichts in sicht wie steve sagte.

ich denke es muß warm werden um das große da sind ,meine erste gelungene tour war im juni und da gab es auch riesen fische an bord.

ach bevor wir (ich und muggel/norman) aufs schiff sind haben wir einen abstecher in die fischhalle gemacht ,MANN die hatten da fische liegen Seeteufel um die 8-10 kg,seewolf um die 4-6kg,dorsche bis bestimt 405pf, seehasen (sehen ja geil aus die dinger ne)bis 4kg so schätze ich mal ,war ein netter einblick in den fischbestand des meeres.
aber leider haben wir keinen kontakt gehabt nur dorsche satt hatte wieder triletten dran norman auch dubletten.

zusammen gefasst hatte jeder aufm schiff den korb voll bis die fische wieder runter rutschten voll halt .

Das wetter war gut dann etwas verschlechtert und der wind zugenommen wie steve ja schon sagte .
die großen werden da sein wenn ich das nächste mal 26.06 da oben bin hat steve versprochen .

wir brachten ihm auch noch lakritz mit in allen verschiedenen varianten was wir das letzte mal vergaßen ;-)):q #6 

es war eine gute tour hätte größere geben sollen dan wärs super geworden .

maik hatte ja meine sms weiter geleitet mein kotzkompane der #h 

Gruß martin und danke an maik|wavey:


----------



## Bulli (17. April 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff - Reloaded" Boardietour auf die MS Thailand*



			
				symphy schrieb:
			
		

> hi jungs,
> 
> ihr konnten ja schon was erfahren was ging ,nach der letzten sms war mir wieder schlecht geworden zwar keine speierei aber für eine sms hatte ich kein kopf mehr .........#6
> 
> ...


 

dorsche bis bestimt 405pf,    nicht schlecht:q 

Und war das Schiff voll
am 26.6 kommt norman da auch mit oder fährst du da alleine bin am überlegen da mit audigott mit zu kommen


----------



## Sylverpasi (17. April 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff - Reloaded" Boardietour auf die MS Thailand*

Gute Idee ich werd da wohl auch noch mal mit kommen........... Martin Digger! Saubere Leistung nicht zu reihern #6!!!! Meld Dich mal bei mir wegen Planung....


----------



## symphy (17. April 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff - Reloaded" Boardietour auf die MS Thailand*

sollte natürlich 40 pf heißen ..............


norman will auch mit er ist infiziert #6 ich habe es geschafft .

es sind noch plätze frei meldet euch jetzt schon mal an und überlegt nicht lange , es lohnt sich bestimmt steve hat es mir mit wehmut in den augen gesagt ,schließlich war ich nun schon zum zweiten mal da und es ist nichts über na 70-80 cm gelaufen .

ich würde mich freuen wenn wir da mit einer kleinen gruppe hoch könnten es ist immer geil da oben ob man was fängt oder auch nur kleine fische da sind .
aber das in mengen .

gruß martin


----------



## haukep (17. April 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff - Reloaded" Boardietour auf die MS Thailand*

Ja, da will ich aber auch mit!!!!


----------



## symphy (17. April 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff - Reloaded" Boardietour auf die MS Thailand*

wie gesagt müsst ihr selber bei steve anmelden und wenn ihr es schafft können wir uns gerne drüber unterhalten wie wir fahren ,also loooooooooos macht schon ich habe fest gebucht und mit mir könnt ihr auf jedenfall rechnen normi auch !


und dann geht due lutzi ab 
gruß martin#h


----------



## Bulli (17. April 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff - Reloaded" Boardietour auf die MS Thailand*

martin war das schiff voll;+


----------



## Bulli (17. April 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff - Reloaded" Boardietour auf die MS Thailand*

also habe heute morgen mal geschaut da waren am 26.6 noch 13 plätze frei jetzt sind nur noch 4 plätze frei|uhoh:


----------



## symphy (18. April 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff - Reloaded" Boardietour auf die MS Thailand*

@bulli

wenn du das schiff mille meinst mit dem ich gerade raus war , ja es war voll.

wenn du das schiff mille für den 26.6 meinst es sind noch plätze frei also ranhalten oder sie sind wech .

gruß martin|wavey:


----------



## Muggel (18. April 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff - Reloaded" Boardietour auf die MS Thailand*

Ja, es hat mich auch infiziert, war ein riesen Spass, wenn ich am 26.6 in Deutschland bin, fahre ich selbstverständlich wieder mit. Aber silverpasi und ich werden lieber keine Fische fangen ( Insider ), gelle?
Kotzen mussten wir nicht, aber übel war uns allen, als mehr Seegang aufkam. Aber kotzen ist ja auch nicht unbedingt falsch, denn Anfüttern lohnt manchmal, grins.
Letzten Mittwoch waren wir mit unserem kleinen Schlauchboot am "Weissenhäuser Strand"  auf Mefo, leider nur Dorsche, aber dafür ne Menge, einmal Boot voll bitte.
Bis denne mal


----------



## Sylverpasi (18. April 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff - Reloaded" Boardietour auf die MS Thailand*

Hey Normi!!!! Du weißt doch..Wir beide fangen nie Fische.....Was sollen wir auch damit?  Hauptsache Urlaub oder ????????


----------



## symphy (18. April 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff - Reloaded" Boardietour auf die MS Thailand*

hey jungs ich war schließlich der der den hering am schwanz fing und es der einzige fisch war ..................#6 


@pasi ist alles in butter ,wegen der diskus (insider);-)

gruß martin#h


----------



## Sylverpasi (18. April 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff - Reloaded" Boardietour auf die MS Thailand*



			
				symphy schrieb:
			
		

> hey jungs ich war schließlich der der den hering am schwanz fing und es der einzige fisch war ..................#6
> 
> 
> @pasi ist alles in butter ,wegen der diskus (insider);-)
> ...



Jo Maddin.....Alles klar...Müssen wir über MSN schnacken


----------



## Bulli (19. April 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff - Reloaded" Boardietour auf die MS Thailand*

@Martin


audigott,hauke und ich sind am 26.6 mit dabei#v 

hoffe dann sind auch die großen da#a :q


----------



## symphy (20. April 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff - Reloaded" Boardietour auf die MS Thailand*

@bulli 

das ist doch geil wir werden bestimt ner menge spaß haben ,ich hatte noch mal mit einem freun gesprochen der schon oft große gezogen hat da oben er meinte es muß warm sein und seine besten monate waren juni juli .

freu mich jetzt hoffe ich nur noch das norman mitkommt und nicht wieder in der türkei zum arbeiten ist .
gruß martin|wavey:


----------



## haukep (20. April 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff - Reloaded" Boardietour auf die MS Thailand*



			
				bulli schrieb:
			
		

> @Martin
> 
> 
> audigott,hauke und ich sind am 26.6 mit dabei#v
> ...




Und schon geht mir wieder die Lunte... #6  :m


----------



## Bulli (20. April 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff - Reloaded" Boardietour auf die MS Thailand*



			
				symphy schrieb:
			
		

> @bulli
> 
> das ist doch geil wir werden bestimt ner menge spaß haben ,ich hatte noch mal mit einem freun gesprochen der schon oft große gezogen hat da oben er meinte es muß warm sein und seine besten monate waren juni juli .
> 
> ...


 

wir wollen wohl schon am 25.6 nachmittags hoch fahren und dann noch in der jugendherberge schlafen 
willst du (und norman)auch mit ins zimmer?


----------



## symphy (20. April 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff - Reloaded" Boardietour auf die MS Thailand*

kann ich noch nicht sagen da ich nicht weiß wie es bei norman aussieht von mir aus gerne aber da ich mit norman fahre werde ich mal seine entscheidung abwarten müssen.


ist natürlich keine schlechte idee vorher aus zu schlafen um fit an bord zu gehen .
wenn es möglich ist werden wir es auch machen wenn nicht dann kommen wir direkt aufs schiff um uns die seele aus dem leib zu reihern .
norman ist in 2 wochen wieder da er steckt zur zeit in der türkei ,werde es dann noch mal ansagen .
ach ein 4er zimmer mit doppelbelegung kostet gleich mal 23 euro und nicht wie wir gezahlt haben 13 .
dazu muß ein sechser zimmer voll werden !
Gruß Martin


----------



## symphy (25. April 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff - Reloaded" Boardietour auf die MS Thailand*

Hier geht ja gar nichts mehr mit beiträge ,mal sehen ob wir es schaffen da für die 2 tage noch raus zu kommen oder es nur euforie nach dem ersten mal gewesen ist #d  #6 


gruß martin


----------



## astacus (25. April 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff - Reloaded" Boardietour auf die MS Thailand*



			
				symphy schrieb:
			
		

> Hier geht ja gar nichts mehr mit beiträge ,mal sehen ob wir es schaffen da für die 2 tage noch raus zu kommen oder es nur euforie nach dem ersten mal gewesen ist #d  #6
> 
> Wir sollten die Idee mit der Organisationsentschädigung (OE) weiter verfolgen. Denke wenn jeder was verbindlich!! in den Topf wirft, wird sich jemand finden. Immerhin kommen 20 (-1 Organisator) mit, da ist der Eimer voll. Sollten schon hochwertige Teile und schwerer als 100 Gramm sein.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fairlay (26. April 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff - Reloaded" Boardietour auf die MS Thailand*

Moin zusammen,

so, nu bin ich zurück aus Norge. Hab ich was verpasst? Irgendwie passiert hier nichts mehr, oder täuscht das?


----------



## AudiGott1984 (26. April 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff - Reloaded" Boardietour auf die MS Thailand*

Also ich seh schon das das nicht mehr klappt !!

Scheint sich ja keiner zu finden !

Ich kann das momentan nicht machen ,hab beruflich zur Zeit sehr viel zu tun !!


MfG Maik


----------



## Bulli (26. April 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff - Reloaded" Boardietour auf die MS Thailand*



			
				Fairlay schrieb:
			
		

> Moin zusammen,
> 
> so, nu bin ich zurück aus Norge. Hab ich was verpasst? Irgendwie passiert hier nichts mehr, oder täuscht das?


 


|welcome: back

und wo ist der bericht und die fotos|kopfkrat |supergri


----------



## symphy (26. April 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff - Reloaded" Boardietour auf die MS Thailand*

@Fairlay |wavey: 

wir wollen bilder sehe ,wir wollen bilder sehn wir ,ja,wir wollen alle sehen 

gruß martin


----------



## Fairlay (27. April 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff - Reloaded" Boardietour auf die MS Thailand*

Also Bilder gibts, wenn die CD bei mir eingetroffen ist. Was die Orga angeht....ich hab ja gesagt, ich helfe mit! Ich kann es nur nicht allein, da ich öfter beruflich unterwegs bin. 


Wer macht die Orga also mit mir zusammen?


----------



## Fairlay (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff - Reloaded" Boardietour auf die MS Thailand*

Himmel* ....es wird sich doch wohl jemand finden, der die Reise mit mir zusammen organisiert, oder? Maik, raff dich bitte noch ma auf und mach mit. Ich will doch noch auf´s Riff mit euch


----------



## Scotti4 (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff - Reloaded" Boardietour auf die MS Thailand*

Hi, wenn ihr noch ein Plätzchen frei habt, bin ich da natürlich auch dabei.


----------



## AudiGott1984 (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff - Reloaded" Boardietour auf die MS Thailand*

Also ich bezweifele mittlerweile das das überhaupt was wird ! Ich werd mich vorsichtshalber mal nach ner Ausweichlösung umsehen !


Vielleicht rauft sich ja noch jemand auf das in die Hand zu nehmen !

Leider schläft auch der Thread langsam ein ! 

Also bevor ihr zu Mille seit war in eurem Thread mehr los !!


MfG Maik


----------



## Sylverpasi (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff - Reloaded" Boardietour auf die MS Thailand*

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh... Ich beobachte das hier jetzt schon seit einigen Wochen und muss mit Erschrecken feststellen, dass sich noch immer kein Organisator gefunden hat. Jungs gebt Gas......... Ihr wollt doch die großen Schwatten haben oder????


----------



## Louis (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff - Reloaded" Boardietour auf die MS Thailand*

Moin, Jungs!

Ich habe meinem Patenkind für den 1. und 2. August ne Angeltour versprochen. Eine Ausfahrt mit EUch auf der Thailand wäre das Optimun gewesen. Leider kann ich das nicht selbst organisieren. Ich fände es zudem besser, wenn jemand, der den Käptn der Thailand besser kennt - genauer einer, den der Käptn kennt - die Kontaktaufnahme und das Buchen übernehmen würde.

Da die Zeit nun knapp wird, und ich mich nach einer Alternative umgucken muss, bin ich erstmal raus. 

Ich wünsche mir für Euch, dass es dennoch klappt. Für mich heißt das aber, vielleicht beim nächsten mal. |wavey: 

Gruß

Louis


----------



## symphy (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff - Reloaded" Boardietour auf die MS Thailand*

Moin,
ich steige aus hier das wird wohl nichts mehr mit der Tour .
Viel Spaß falls ihr noch fahren solltet.

Gruß Martin|wavey:


----------



## astacus (16. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff - Reloaded" Boardietour auf die MS Thailand*

Hallo Jungs,

ich bin auch nicht mehr dabei. 

Wer will kann sich mir am 01.09. anschliessen. Da gehts mit der Bonito raus. Es sind noch 4 Plätze frei.

http://www.moelboen.dk/indextysk.htm

Grüße
Astacus


----------



## Hardi (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff - Reloaded" Boardietour auf die MS Thailand*

Hallo Sportsfreunde,

ich steige auch aus.   Werde mich dann doch noch mal auf eine Dänische Insel verziehen. Das Boot darf aber trotzdem nicht fehlen. 
Grüße Thomas


----------

